# Berlin Lake OPEN Walleye Tournament



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

Berlin lake open walleye tournament
june 8, 2014
7:00 am to 3:00 pm
ramp at les's bait
boat check 6:00 am to 6:30 am
entry fee $60.00
2015 ntc spot to highest placing twf member

the buckeye walleye club


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Few questions. Thinking of fishing this it and it would be my first walleye tourny. so is it a 5 fish limit? And also do the fish have to be alive for the weigh in? I have fished bass tourneys and was just wondering how different the rules are. Thanks


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

cjbass said:


> Few questions. Thinking of fishing this it and it would be my first walleye tourny. so is it a 5 fish limit? And also do the fish have to be alive for the weigh in? I have fished bass tourneys and was just wondering how different the rules are. Thanks


Am not running this tourny,but I plan on fishing it also.

Most all the other walleye tournys I fished follow these rules. 

For Berlin
5 fish bag with a 15inch limit. 

Dead fish usually bring some type of weight reduction from your total.

Am sure the rules will be there at check in. 

Hope you decide to fish it.


----------

